# Champions league 20-21 NOV



## OddsPoster (Nov 19, 2012)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group A  
Closes  1 X 2  
21 Nov 21:45 FC Dynamo Kiev - Paris St Germain 2.80 3.30 2.63 +193  
21 Nov 21:45 FC Porto - NK Dinamo Zagreb 1.16 8.00 19.00 +206  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group B  
Closes  1 X 2  
21 Nov 21:45 Arsenal FC - HSC Montpellier 1.35 5.25 9.00 +205  
21 Nov 21:45 FC Schalke 04 - Olympiacos Piraus 1.48 4.33 7.50 +199  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group C  
Closes  1 X 2  
21 Nov 19:00 Zenit St. Petersburg - CF Malaga 1.85 3.60 4.50 +197  
21 Nov 21:45 RSC Anderlecht - AC Milan 2.75 3.40 2.60 +193  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group D  
Closes  1 X 2  
21 Nov 21:45 Manchester City - Real Madrid 3.10 3.65 2.25 +201  
21 Nov 21:45 Ajax Amsterdam - Borussia Dortmund 3.80 3.75 1.95 +203  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group E  
Closes  1 X 2  
20 Nov 21:45 FC Nordsjaelland - FC Shakhtar Donetsk 9.00 5.00 1.37 +204  
20 Nov 21:45 Juventus Turin - Chelsea FC 1.91 3.60 4.15 +198  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group F  
Closes  1 X 2  
20 Nov 19:00 FC BATE Borisov - Lille Osc 2.10 3.50 3.60 +197  
20 Nov 21:45 Valencia FC - Bayern Munich 3.40 3.40 2.20 +196  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group G  
Closes  1 X 2  
20 Nov 19:00 FC Spartak Moscow - Barcelona FC 9.50 5.00 1.36 +203  
20 Nov 21:45 Benfica Lisbon - Celtic FC 1.53 4.15 6.80 +199  
Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League, Group H  
Closes  1 X 2  
20 Nov 21:45 Galatasaray Istanbul - Manchester United 2.10 3.60 3.50 +197  
20 Nov 21:45 CFR Cluj - Sporting Braga 2.70 3.50 2.60 +193


----------



## Sportsbts (Nov 21, 2012)

Anderlecht - *Milan*

Milan this time travel to Brussel where this time will play with Anderlecht. Situation in this group is really interesting, still three teams have a chance for second place, Zenit 3 points, Anderlecht 4 points and Milan 5 points. Milan presented very good football in last round Serie A where draw with Napoli 2-2. Last game at Giusseppe Meazza played with Malaga and draw only 1-1, however this was not good result for coach Allegri and his team. Milan played with Napoli in this defence line De Sciglio, Mexes, Acerbi and Constant. All showed good form and I think Allegri will use the same line today. Milan scored two goals by El Shaarawy who is in life form now, first assist in this game De Sciglio was so great. Milan attack looks more powerfull than Anderlecht for sure, Alexandre Pato and Bojan looks good now. Anderlecht lost only with Malaga and Genk in last 20 games in Brussel!!Milan can win here and I belive in Italian team today.
*
Pick: Milan

Odds: 2.63*


----------



## Sportsbts (Nov 21, 2012)

Ajax -* Dortmund*

Ajax was thought to be lost, but with their win and draw over City they kept their small chances. They have a very hard scenarion to execute but still in the game (even though slightly on the border). Dortmund is first, they will for sure aim to keep their first place. A win for the Germans will secure at 100% the first place after the round, but a draw or loss will possibly make them second, in case of Real Madrid's win. Dortmund are in a better shape currently and I believe that they will go for fast attacks on the wings. I expect an interesting match where the final result will be in favor for Dortmund, fina score 1-3. Good luck to all!

*Pick: 2

Odds: 1.91*


----------

